
How can I get my motivation for web dev back? - callumlocke
https://www.reddit.com/r/webdev/comments/5qfxtn/how_can_i_get_my_motivation_for_web_dev_back/
======
owebmaster
I felt the same way when mainstream web dev moved from PHP/Java to
Rails/Django. Although I moved from PHP to ruby on rails, I couldn't get as
much confident in the code as I was back in the PHP times. Some years later
(and until today), I found in JavaScript (a language that I already used well
in the PHP times with jquery) and Clojure(Script) the motivation I had when I
first started. I don't know if this helps, but tldr; would be this is
cyclical. Stick on for a longer time and you'll start to recognize trends and
how to follow or adapt.

